# Under estimated Livingston wave



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

My boat went down Saturday around 3 pm. I had was able to secure it at a dock east side across from pine island. I've asked state park and anyone how to get it tow back but no one seem to know what answer to give.

Anyone know of how I can get it tow back to state park so I can put it back in my trailer?

It's not far from park either.

It hurt so bad seeing all your dream and hobbies goes down. But at least we didn't die I guess.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ouch that sux. Glad y'all are alright though.


----------



## joe.heiman (Mar 16, 2015)

Srry to hear that would make me sick to my stomach. But glad yall r fine


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Hate to see that. Man you gotta be careful on Livingston I lived there for several yrs that lake can get some really big waves. I've seen what happened to Kens boat happen several times.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Start putting float noodles in every hatch to displace water. Inflatables might work to but are more likely to pop. Noodles are cheap Just stick and cut and stick and cut and repeat till every possible area is full of all floating available. Disconnect and remove batteries if possible. Get a buddy to bring in a battery and hook up bilge pump if you can. hopefully it will start coming up where it can be float worthy then towed to ramp.

Man I know I would be heartbroken too.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd be happy to git down there with my 7.3 SD but we'll need to float it some before a trailer would help. If ya got milk, bleach, detergent jugs, tie rope onto all of them.

PM me if I'm needed, more that ready to help

Karl


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Wouldn't it be better to take the trailor to the boat? Im down for helping pull as well. Have a dually if you need more help to pull it out.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

From the looks of things, getting the trailer close to the boat may be a chore.
I'm in for recovery but I have to get my honey to therapy at 3:00.
Lemme know if I'm needed, ready to help...

K


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Thank you all for the offer. 

I don't mind playing someone to do it. Just no idea who to call. Going to try fire department on Monday. I called them when we went down but they said they will not come unless water calm down. They said secure it and call them back. Been trying but no answer. 


I think the closet ramp is state park. The house dock we manage to abandon ship was around the corner from park too. 

I think water is calm it should be able to pull it. The whole side of boat is all broken since it was really bad wave and hitting it against the dock pole. We manage to pull it into a corner in the picture why it look so much calmer. 

I don't think she will float. She won't sink more then what you see either since I was able to walk around and secure it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank goodness you guys are ok. Your boat can be fixed easy.

I have speared two waves. Once in a bass boat on Rayburn and once in my flats boat duck hunting coming across Aransas. The water hit me in the face standing at my console and took me off my feet. Boat turned into a swimming pool and now I'm standing in knee deep water. Luckily our guns and decoys were tied down because they would have washed out and over. You couldn't even tell in my Haynie Flats 20....it stayed stable and just took a whIle to drain. After the initial shock it was very stable and confident. 

If yall smacked a piling I'm glad nobody got hung up and smashed under or between the pilings.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I HAD THAT HAPPEN TO ME.GET a pump and pump out as much water as you can.You should . Be able to pull or float it then.When you get it out pull all your spark plugs and spin the prop with your foot to get out some off the water,then spin it with a battery till all the waters out and let it dry .Hook it up to a remote gas can a run it.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It will be tough to tow without it rolling on you until you get it pumped out. It should still be somewhat buoyant . Get the sides above the water line and get a 12v battery and a cheap wally world bilge. It should come up.Good luck.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Onalaska has a good rescue boat but it will probably not get you on a trailer.
A swamped boat generally takes some muscle & finesse to get on a trailer in my experience. Try to not damage the boat more when trailering it.

If ya need help, hit me up. Been there, done that...


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad you are safe, great suggestions above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Give me a call please. I will help you anyway I can


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm glad everyone is ok.

10 MPH wind prediction is my go/no-go break over point. Anything over 10 MPH and it just ain't fun. Depending on the direction, I have been known to slip into a cove out of the wind if it catches me out there. Most of the time, I just come in.

lx22f/c had to rescue my tail fro m the dam levy a couple years back. That wind ain't playin. Then someone stole my boat off the dam rocks overnight. Bad day.

If you haven't read up on derechos, specifically "The Texas Boaters' Derecho" please read this: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/misc/AbtDerechos/casepages/may171986page.htm


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

If you see something that looks like a bulldozer blade coming at you from the sky, don't hand around.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang glad everyone got off safely. Do you have insurance? If you do then call them about the recovery. Just glad to hear that no lives were lost. Boats and tackle can be replaced.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Any way to get a tractor with front end loader down to it? could put straps under it and lift it up to drain it.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Terrible, my heart goes out to you. We were on L Houston headed back to the dock around 2 and were hitting some good ones ,looked back a few times and bilge was pumping from both sides, we did not spear any though.

And I thought my trolling motor dying on me Sat morning at 9am during a tournament was a bad thing. Hope you can get it outta the water. Like others have said, go get biggest bilge pump you can get off the shelf and another battery, and take it down there and stick it in, if it is torn on the side, might make it hard to keep water out of it. Best of luck to ya man, that is a tough row to hoe, but I do see you standing there, so you were wearing a life jacket, which is the thing we hear about least during accidents on this and other boards.

I think a flatbed wrecker may help as they have that heavy duty winch cable.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

And now it looks like very bad weather on L.L. now. Hope it makes it. Like i said eariler im down to help. Have a winch on the front of the truck to help pull it on the trailor to. Try http://milsteadautomotive.com/ if you want a pro. I bet they can pick it out of the water with there boom trucks.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad you made it out ok. The boat and fishing equipment is replaceable. I was in the same area as you were fishing.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Go to a tire shop and get the biggest tire tubes they have, stuff in every compartment you can and inflate them. This should get you up enough to tow it. If the boats where I think it is there is a subdivision/private ramp a few hundred yards away. I would drive through the neighborhood and find someone in their yard willing to open the gate for you long enough to put your boat on the trailer. 
You would still need someone to tow it but 3-400 yards is better than the 1.5 mile to Beacon Bay or 2 miles to the State park.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have seen a few recoveries go bad, here's my .02 in an effort to help. If you get it to float and load it on trailer with more than 50 or so gallons of water aboard, pull up ramp a foot or so at a time as water drains out. I have seen an axle snap and tire tilted crushed in the side of boat.That left the trailer blocking the ramp and disabled on the spot. I have an extra bilge pump wired with battery clips and a length of hose, that I keep aboard my boat as backup, or emergency loaner while on water. It's cheap insurance if a fuse blows or a pump quits at a critical moment.

Saw another boat crack hull on bunk board, when being pulled up ramp with allot of water aboard. Go slow and be observant.

I also saw forklift with straps at end of Texas City dike, crush the hull of a boat lifted too fast, while 1/2 full of water. Boat hulls aren't engineered to carry massive weight inside the hull.

As far as ideas to help float it, inflatable air mattress under hull, and then inflated with airpump may provide enough lift to get gunnels above water enough to pump out with bilge. I'm thinking full sized mattress, I have one in closet that we overnight guests on sometimes. May be able to fill space damaged on side with canned foam, enough to seal it or at least slow leak enough to get it to float and load it. Good luck, boats and gear can be replaced, glad all were safely returned to shore.-Mike


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

After looking at your picture again, I noticed the heavy ratchet strap on the dock.
If you could get boat worked into a stall, you may be able to run a couple ratchet straps under it and around posts, to get enough lift, to allow it to be pumped out and sealed up? Any other slips have electric lift installed in them?-Mike


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You got boat insurance Ken ???


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I feel for the OP, that picture's a heartbreaker; there but for the grace of God go I.

All the 2coolers that don't subscribe to a tow service or have boat insurance that would pay for salvage maybe should take a long look at this predicament and reconsider their options, IMO. I'm not meaning to slight the gentleman dealing with this, just wanting to save others from similar misfortune.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Start putting float noodles in every hatch to displace water. Inflatables might work to but are more likely to pop. Noodles are cheap Just stick and cut and stick and cut and repeat till every possible area is full of all floating available. Disconnect and remove batteries if possible. Get a buddy to bring in a battery and hook up bilge pump if you can. hopefully it will start coming up where it can be float worthy then towed to ramp.
> 
> Man I know I would be heartbroken too.[/QUOT]
> 
> This is a good idea. We have had several sail boats gone down where I live. People close them up and use blow up mattress to displace water and bring them to the surface. I know this is a different type of boat, but it's the same principal. Try to secure several and start pumping. I am sorry for the loss of your boat but it's only a material object. I am happy that God protected your family and yourself.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Hope everything worked out !


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

ML is right about weight on trailer, it doesn't appear to otherwise be a heavy boat so you probably have a light trailer. If all else fails, tie the transom up so it doesn't sink below water level as you use a come-a-long secured several feet up on a strong post at bow and slowly raise the bow allowing most water to flow out the back. This should reduce the weight and balance to allow to float.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

nikki said:


> ML is right about weight on trailer, it doesn't appear to otherwise be a heavy boat so you probably have a light trailer. If all else fails, tie the transom up so it doesn't sink below water level as you use a come-a-long secured several feet up on a strong post at bow and slowly raise the bow allowing most water to flow out the back. This should reduce the weight and balance to allow to float.


He already got it out and gave it away.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1473282


----------

